# Suction D&C for Ectopic Pregnancy



## lscott (Dec 14, 2009)

would cpt code would i use for a suction d&c done for an ectopic pregnancy?


----------



## imjsanderson (Dec 15, 2009)

Treatment of ectopic depends on the approach.......look at 59120, 59121, 59150, 59151


----------

